# Made my first long black today . . .



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

. . . and if I do say so myself it didn't taste half bad.

I'd never had a long black before as I always opt for pourover in cafes and at home, but thought I'd give it a whirl.

I used Has Bean's pacamara elegant which needs to be used up as it's over a month old. I randomly just chose the last setting I had been using for HB beans and pulled 22.6g from 18g in 40 secs. I just put this into about 6/7oz water. This is the amount of the flush on my machine so I just used that.

I have no idea if that's the way to do things, but it was quite tasty and became more so as it cooled.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Sounds good to me,that's probably my fave drink at the mo,probably just go about 4oz water for my taste but sometimes go longer depending on coffee used and how I feel


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Cool, if it tastes good, then it is good ! Always a place for a long or short black at the right time !


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Cool, if it tastes good, then it is good ! Always a place for a long or short black at the right time !


You've put me in the mood for one now.... Just switched on the machine. If I don't sleep tonight I'm blaming you!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Daren said:


> You've put me in the mood for one now.... Just switched on the machine. If I don't sleep tonight I'm blaming you!


Blame Coffee Diva , I'm still on DSOL flat whites .....


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Blame Coffee Diva , I'm still on DSOL flat whites .....


Moi? I suspect it doesn't take much to suggest that it's time for a coffee to anyone on here . . .


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Did someone say Coffee? Don't mind if I do!


----------



## bignorry (Mar 19, 2013)

I always go long black ,since I discovered espresso and stopped capps. I never go more than 5oz with double shot but it depends on the bean,currently Rave signature with equal water and shot,Im finding too much water removes the flavour.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

bignorry said:


> I always go long black ,since I discovered espresso and stopped capps. I never go more than 5oz with double shot but it depends on the bean,currently Rave signature with equal water and shot,Im finding too much water removes the flavour.


I need to finish the pacamara and since I don't like it in milk I will try another long black today - I'll go with less water, 5oz as suggested, and see how I like that. Since I prefer slightly more intense drinks I think it will be good.


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

This is what I drink 90% of the time but I thought putting the water into the coffee was an American and a long black is pulling the shot into a cup containing the water. I do it either way and haven't noticed any difference. I am slowly working my way through Hasbean and Rave's single beans. I like my brew a bit weaker than most with a single shot, 1oz to 6oz of water and with some beans a dash of cold milk which seems to enhance the chocolate and caramel tones.

edit: I should have added a long black ( coffee into hot water) gives a better crema than an American. ( water added to a pulled shot)


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Tried one earlier this morning with about 4-5oz water. I liked it, it really does a have different feel to it than pourovers. I like both methinks.


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Yep, it's official, I do really quite like these - just drinking another today. It works well with the funk of the pacamara so you still get a good whack of the taste but it is also a lot more subtle. I wasn't going to buy the funkier versions of these from HB, but think I might have to get a bag a try it like this.

What other espresso-based drinks should I branch out to?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Yep, it's official, I do really quite like these - just drinking another today. It works well with the funk of the pacamara so you still get a good whack of the taste but it is also a lot more subtle. I wasn't going to buy the funkier versions of these from HB, but think I might have to get a bag a try it like this.
> 
> What other espresso-based drinks should I branch out to?


Do you mean other espresso to use in your long black or other drinks.. If other drinks then try a piccolo . Ina 3 oz ish glass,I put a double londinium shot in (around 30-40 ml for the lever ) . Top with steamed milk. There are different name and versions around . Spanish I think (forgive me if I am wrong. ) is a cortado , with a 1/1 or 1/2 mix of espresso to milk ,but I stand corrected .

Below is a bad pic of one I do ( yes I know the milk is poorly steamed and and the art is bobbins before you start coffee chap.







)


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Try a *Redeye *or *blackeye *for an insanity stimulant hit!


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Try a *Redeye *or *blackeye *for an insanity stimulant hit!


Go on ill bite .... What are they ?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Go on ill bite .... What are they ?


A redeye is a shot of espresso topped up with filter coffee.... A blackeye is the same but with a double shot. Popular in the USA


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Do you mean other espresso to use in your long black or other drinks...


Other drinks. I will have to try the piccolo/cortado, but think I'll give the red eye/blackeye a miss. I wouldn't be able to function.

i had a piccolo in the Bristol Boston Tea Party the other week and wasn't so keen, but with lighter beans I might be.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Other drinks. I will have to try the piccolo/cortado, but think I'll give the red eye/blackeye a miss. I wouldn't be able to function.
> 
> i had a piccolo in the Bristol Boston Tea Party the other week and wasn't so keen, but with lighter beans I might be.


After the red eye bit , I went to my local cafe, ordered a syphon as usual , got presented with two free espresso as they had changed their single origin and their blend in the last hour and wanted me to try them. Didn't end up mixing them with the brewed but has a lot of coffee in a half hour period . All very nice though. People are looking at me strangely and asking why I am so enthusiastic at work in the last hour .....


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Wish I had a cafe in Huddersfield with decent coffee...never mind a local serving syphon


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

bubbajvegas said:


> Wish I had a cafe in Huddersfield with decent coffee...never mind a local serving syphon


Ah but you have the bosco







. Am incredibly fortunate to have a great place to hang out in.


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> A redeye is a shot of espresso topped up with filter coffee.... A blackeye is the same but with a double shot. Popular in the USA


Typical USA! From the national that invented crack because plain old cocaine wasn't strong enough for them!


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

Is there really any difference between an americano and a long black?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

CoffeeDoc said:


> Is there really any difference between an americano and a long black?


An Americano is a shot of Espresso coffee infused with hot water. The ratio of water to Espresso is 1:1 (equal amounts).

A Long Black is prepared by adding Espresso into hot water (instead of adding hot water into Espresso), which infracts (breaks up) the crema.


----------



## titan (Jul 29, 2013)

I have read several descriptions of an Americano and the water ratio varies from little to large including in a glass with sugar. A long black is an espresso pulled into the hot water so limited to what size cup you can get under the PF The main difference is supposedly that the crema survives better with the coffee added to the water. I regularly do both together and after 30 seconds the crema is usually the same and certainly no difference in taste.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I find pulling the shot on top of the water maintains crema. Although i much prefered brewed coffee to espresso dilutions


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Espresso should be pulled into the cup (already containing water) for both a long black and Americano

Short Black is usually 1:1

Long Black and Americano are usually interchangeable terms with a 1:4 or 1:5 ratio

However, there is no right or wrong as the amount of water used comes down to taste


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> I find pulling the shot on top of the water maintains crema


Since the first thing I do is stir it, it probably negates this part. Is there any tast difference between the two methods?


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got nothing to compare it too but made my first one today shot to approx 3oz of water and thought it tasted great. Bubba Long Black.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I've got nothing to compare it too but made my first one today shot to approx 3oz of water and thought it tasted great. Bubba Long Black.


Haha&#8230;sounds good ?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

CoffeeDiva said:


> Since the first thing I do is stir it, it probably negates this part. Is there any tast difference between the two methods?


Nah, not really


----------



## CoffeeDiva (May 9, 2013)

garydyke1 said:


> Nah, not really


Will continue as is in that case.


----------

